# More babies!!!



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Pinky had her twins yesterday ( :kidblue: :kidred: ) and Cutie Pie had twins tonight ( 2 does :kidred: :kidred: -1 is a paint)-we have to bottle feed yet another kid-one of Cuties-she couldnt stand- she is doing fine also-We now have 2 bottle babies-what a job!! I will post pics ASAP!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh good to hear.. :thumbup: ...congrats... can't wait to see the pics.... 

just remember to put the kids in photogenic ... :wink: :greengrin:

viewtopic.php?f=16&t=12180


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Congrats!!! Can't wait to see pictures. 

Hopefully you get some sleep with all those bottle babies.....  

Jess


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

One of my charlie girls had twins-2 does- 1 died and guess what??? ANOTHER BOTTLE BABYYYYYYYYY!!!!!! It was so cold-the baby just laid there.. we found them at about 30 mins old and got the live one in the house-she still cant stand yet, but is showing signs of improvement- If I can get her up- she is going back with mom!!! I have 3 in the house already!!! and 3 with their moms.....whew!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh boy sounds crazy -- I dont like bottle babies, hope you can give her back to mom.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

Me niether!! It just seems that with it so cold out-the kids are just getting cold and giving up!! I have them in the stable with bedding and the other kids that were previously born are fine (they were born in the middle of day)- i guess they arent getting dried off fast enough..We are on barn patrol.....


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Would a heat lamp over a kidding pen be beneficial? We hang one from the loft over the middle of the pen.


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Congrats on the new arrivals! When are you going to post their pics though?

On another note (sorry to hijack thread), do you need a heat lamp for the kids? The reason I ask is that our goats are due in March, but right now when the weather is 19 degrees, our barn is almost 50 degrees. Would this be warm enough or should we get the heat lamps ready?


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

PattiXmas said:


> Congrats on the new arrivals! When are you going to post their pics though?
> 
> On another note (sorry to hijack thread), do you need a heat lamp for the kids? The reason I ask is that our goats are due in March, but right now when the weather is 19 degrees, our barn is almost 50 degrees. Would this be warm enough or should we get the heat lamps ready?


I could only wish my barn was 50* right now and I have babies out there in it. The temp is aprox. 10* in the barn atm. As long as theirs not drafts on the babies then to me it sounds like you have a glorious setup at that temp.

Did I forget to mention that's 10* with 2 heat lamps going :sigh:

OP: Congratulations on the new arrivals :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You certainly do have your hands full! Congrats on all those babies...and girls too!


----------



## PattiXmas (Jan 1, 2010)

Iwantgoats said:


> PattiXmas said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the new arrivals! When are you going to post their pics though?
> ...


When we go out to the house, I would much rather hang out in the barn instead of in the house or the finished part of the garage. It is so much warmer in there! The house is in the works, but has a fireplace - doesn't get very warm, plus I always end up getting a nasty burn from hitting the grate when adding wood. The garage is also a work in progress, and hubby heats it up with a propane heater. The propane tends to burn your eyes, but does get warm enough. I much prefer the smell of goats over propane.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

We heat lamps in the barn, but still too cold- we had 2 more born to Powell Holman 239P this morning- the buck was DOA and the doe was barely alive- she's in the house too-So now we have 3 in the house-the one from last night-we put back with her mama-she is trying her best to take care of her baby, but we are still trying to get the baby to nurse... we have 4 more to go-anytime now- My house is starting to look like a goat pen


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

had 2 more born at 3 pm!!!!! Gosh- i am sick of kids born all together- i am soooo tired- CFW 359 had twin bucks and does.. they are doing OK- I put them a heat lamp also- the dam of the one born last night DID take her back! halleluyah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Sounds like you have your hands full!! It's so hard to make the time for bottle babies especially multiples at a time....


----------

